# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  BAlkan pharmeceuticals test e Real Or Fake?

## oceans0ne

I dont know many bodybuilders in australia let alone know where i can get gear.
I was able to get my hands on these for a small fortune, 
Ive tried to research this but most of the vials ive seen are completely different look. 
Any thoughts?
It only has a expiry date 2015/01 and a batch no. 436012 there is no balkan upic code!!!
Cheers

----------


## Sheven

1). labels are home printed and then glued with tape...awful

2). website is written balkan-pharm*e*ceuticals.com

3). plastic flipoff caps are blank.

Conclusion: horrible fake.

----------


## fear on gear

Any news on this?
Obviously it is a fake but is it still g2g or just oil?

----------


## Gaspaco

Fake as HELL!!!

Balkan has 5 amps in one package not a vials.

----------


## fear on gear

Was still wondering if it was real stuff inside because I can get this stuff cheaper than my current source so if its still real juice inside fake vials id swap over. Anyone ever take this stuff?

----------


## MartyMcFly

> 1). labels are home printed and then glued with tape...awful
> 
> 2). website is written balkan-pharm*e*ceuticals.com
> 
> 3). plastic flipoff caps are blank.
> 
> Conclusion: horrible fake.


It also says "Retard" at the top. And apricot "USPS". I would flush it and not buy stuff that says retard on the label.

----------


## Myers

lololol "Retard" ...someone just made a horrible joke. xD

----------


## Bigjd707

Lol French Retard.

----------


## tdoe11

If you know it's a terrible fake why would you inject the oil into you? Seems suuuuper sketchy dude. Trash that crap

----------


## Ethans

> Any news on this?
> Obviously it is a fake but is it still g2g or just oil?


G'day mate,
I have got the exact same stuff from Sydney, I got Primobol and sus250, did you give that gear a shot? 
Your feedback will be highly appreciated!
Cheers

----------


## Ethans

> I dont know many bodybuilders in australia let alone know where i can get gear.
> I was able to get my hands on these for a small fortune, 
> Ive tried to research this but most of the vials ive seen are completely different look. 
> Any thoughts?
> It only has a expiry date 2015/01 and a batch no. 436012 there is no balkan upic code!!!
> Cheers


Just compared the vials to the ones I have got, they seem to be cooked locally here, I have done 5 X 100mg shots so far and I am getting the "test flue" cause of the alcohol which is not a big of a deal , but haven't noticed anything yet, how did you go with yours mate? Is that stuff good to go?
Thanks again

----------


## unixpro

the REAL balkan gear is G2G, ive tried several orals, especially their Dbol and had GREAT results.

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Balkan comes in 1ml amps, 5 amps per box. This is straight from the factory.
What you have is... God only knows, but not balkan for sure.

----------

